

JS11: A compact version of JavaScript - evangineer
http://js11.org

======
horser4dish
It seems like a cross between CoffeeScript and JavaScript, leaning towards the
JS side. I haven't tried it, but some of the new features it adds seem
interesting (like the ability to use "if var isn't value { }"). I like that it
translates 1:1, so that you don't have to hunt down strange errors in code
that you didn't organize. However, the automatic semicolon insertion a) is
already in JS, in some cases, and b) could get obnoxious.

~~~
faceplant
Good points. Although, the semi-colon insertion is only partial... it mops up
the edge cases where JS doesn't usually insert them (such as if a ( appears
after a block or group on a previous line). It's made specifically for people
who do "normal" (aka K&R) style JavaScripting and want to get rid of semi-
colons altogether, but can't usually because of the annoying exceptions.

